# Chausson 03



## 114816 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi, newbie here so apologies if this is posted in the wrong section. My parents have just bought a Chausson Flash 03 from a dealership in Cardiff. However, they didnt appear to get a user`s manual with it? Should they have and if so, is there anywhere online that I can get one?

All help appreciated


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The Chausson user's manual is not particularly detailed. More important are the manuals for the various components.


----------



## feenej (May 14, 2006)

*Chausson Flash 03*

Just bought a new Flash 03. The Chausson user manual is very basic but the Ford Transit manual is non existent. No ideal how to tune the radio to the footie!!!!!!!!!!!

Love the Motorhome!

Frustrated Leasowe!


----------

